# 3 Gibbys & 3 Fenders



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

These seem fairly priced if the seller is legit...









Kijiji Canada


Kijiji: Profile




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Seems like the same non-responsive guy from a couple of weeks ago. I think the thread here was about the Flying V.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes I think so. And the ads pop up then disappear.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I wondered if thT was the same guy...i sent a message about the V yesterday afternoon...no response...and now the ads are gone


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm zero listings today


----------

